# Hip Arthrogram with Local Anesthesia



## tina62 (Jul 20, 2011)

If a patient has an arthrogram 73525 with local anesthesia, what is the correct injection code - 27093 or 27095?  Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 20, 2011)

Date: 03/05/2010 

Anesthesia Guidelines 

Anesthesia 

Question 

Do the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia" in CPT code descriptors preclude the reporting of anesthesia codes? 

Answer 

It should be noted that there are certain CPT code descriptors in the CPT codebook that include the phrases "with anesthesia" or "requiring anesthesia." These phrases indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care. The appropriate anesthesia code is reported separately. Moderate (conscious) sedation is not an anesthesia service.


----------



## brockorama01 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well answered.

Also, for all you read this response, please be mindful of anesthesia terms:  What is "local anesthesia"?


----------

